# Samsung Compatable



## lavondys (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

My board fried this morning. Ive located this other tv ...Do you know if the boards off a Samsung LE-32R41BD would fit and be compatible with a Samsung le32r87bd??

Regards

Lav


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

What do you mean by "boards"? Do you mean the mobo? If so, how long have you had your tv, and is it still under warrenty. There might be some things that you can do on that route.

Cheers!


----------



## lavondys (Jan 8, 2009)

HI

Thanks for the reply.

Tv is out of warranty. Im not sure which part of it went but it burnt out for sure!!! I have located the other tv on Ebay and the screen size and models are close enough together to warrant the question.

I have to fix this tv myself. Any ideas?

Kind Regards

Lav


----------

